# August COTM Winner Geo81mm!!



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Name:* Geo
*Location:* Chicago, IL 
*Car Info:* 2011 Black Metallic Granite Cruze LT 
*Options:* RS Package, Pioneer 9-Speaker System, Convenience & Connectivity Packages. 
*MODs:*
>Exterior: CarbonFiber (CF) Emblem Overlays, CF Eyebrows, Lighted rear bowtie, Audi style SWITCHBACK LED daylight/turn signal strip, switchback LED turn signal, 6000K HID headlights; blackout sidemarkers, painted calipers, Custom Red stripes, white LED license plate bulbs, Stripped rear and replaced with RS badge. removed "Alfalfa" whip off antenna, Black chevy logos on wheels.
>Interior: CF wrap on center consul, ALL bulbs replaced w/ white LED; 90cm LED strip installed in trunk(replaced small yellowish bulb), flashing brake lights. 
> Performance: K&N drop-in filter
Future plans: 35% tints all around, CAI, Trifecta tune, Strut Cross Bar, 2" Suspension drop.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats man! Very nice ride!


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Congrats man! Very nice ride!


Thank you, bother. Sorry to beat you out at the last moment. I'm sure you'll win next month, especially if you post the pictures of the tint job you had done. Thanks again.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> Thank you, bother. Sorry to beat you out at the last moment. I'm sure you'll win next month, especially if you post the pictures of the tint job you had done. Thanks again.


Yeah, a couple other mods will be in my next entry. This month she was pretty much stock, but a fun entry none the less!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

congrats on your ROTM


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

awesome. just like my car. loving the 6000k hid. question, you got the subwoofer option? installed at dealer or factory? also, does your headunit have a seperate 'SUB' controller? 

awesome ride dude!:goodjob:


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on COTM !!:eusa_clap:


----------

